# Is this a Rhom or Altuvei



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

I got a 12 bach imported and all classified as Black Rhombeus. But couple of them even though ' they are all 5-6 inches long, have big round dots instead of smaller dots of the rest of the rhombeus I have..Can someone identify ? Thanks


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Definately not s. altuvei.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.opefe.com/genusSerrasalmus.html


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

look's like a comp to me.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

RHOMBEUS and pretty aggressive one i might add...thx everyone


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> look's like a comp to me.


I retract my previous statement. This is not a comp. Comp's have tiny dot's on the lower half of the body. The upper half, the dot's are more elongated and seem to go vertical in length.


----------

